# pensi di saper distinguere il paradiso dall'inferno....



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

_So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain. 
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail? A smile from a veil? 
Do you think you can tell?_
_And did they get you trade your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees? Hot air for a cool breeze? 
Cold comfort for change? And did you exchange 
a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?_
_How I wish, how I wish you were here. 
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, 
year after year, 
running over the same old ground. What have we found? 
The same old fears, 
wish you were here._

_Allora, pensi di saper distinguere il paradiso dall'inferno,
i cieli azzurri dal dolore.
Sai distinguere un campo verde 
da una fredda rotaia d'acciaio? 
Un sorriso da un pretesto? 
Pensi di saperli distinguere?_
_E ti hanno portata a barattare i tuoi eroi per fantasmi? 
Ceneri calde con gli alberi? Aria calda con brezza fresca? 
Un caldo benessere con un cambiamento? 
E hai scambiato un ruolo di comparsa nella guerra_
_con il ruolo di protagonista in una battaglia?_
_Come vorrei, come vorrei che tu fossi qui. 
Siamo solo due anime sperdute 
che nuotano in una boccia di pesci, 
anno dopo anno. 
Corriamo sullo stesso vecchio terreno. E cosa abbiamo trovato? 
Le solite vecchie paure. 
Vorrei che tu fossi qui._


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,_
> _blue skies from pain. _
> _Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail? A smile from a veil? _
> _Do you think you can tell?_
> ...


 













  questa canzone...
Grazie per averla scritta qui, anche la traduzione, ti ringrazio molto.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> questa canzone...
> Grazie per averla scritta qui, anche la traduzione, ti ringrazio molto.


...de nada, lilly. La domanda iniziale è bellissima!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

L'altra sera mi son rivista, con moooooolto gusto, The Wall.

Ho goduto proprio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Adesso che ci penso però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .. non ho avuto contrazioni!*  

	
	
		
		
	


	










*scusate eh, ma ci strava troppo bene...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> L'altra sera mi son rivista, con moooooolto gusto, The Wall.
> 
> Ho goduto proprio.
> 
> ...


 
...mannaggia a me quell'LP ricorda troppo la giovinezza...bello bello....sia the Wall che Wish you Were here...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...mannaggia a me quell'LP ricorda troppo la giovinezza...bello bello....sia the Wall che Wish you Were here...


Eeeee sì.

Tra l'altro, è uno dei pochi gruppi che riesco ancora ad ascoltare ogni tanto con piacere!
Di altri c'ho una nausea che non se ne parla proprio...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Febbraio 2008)

questa canzone è bellissima.
Si può ascoltare?


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eeeee sì.
> 
> Tra l'altro, è uno dei pochi gruppi che riesco ancora ad ascoltare ogni tanto con piacere!
> Di altri c'ho una nausea che non se ne parla proprio...


Io proprio non li sopporto... riconosco il valore ma proprio non li digerisco...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Febbraio 2008)

Da piccola ero terrorizzata dal video di The Wall... con il maestro che metteva i bimbi nel tritacarne


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io proprio non li sopporto... riconosco il valore ma proprio non li digerisco...


Ma dai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, io devo dire che li ho sempre amati e ti dirò, invecchiando forse li apprezzo di più.
Nel senso che quando ero pischella c'erano anche una serie di ragioni socioculturaltribalpolipsyco per cui li ascoltavo, mentre oggi quando lo faccio mi gusto proprio il suono.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No no io proprio non ce la faccio... Mi mettono angoscia...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2008)

*Bellissimo...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...mannaggia a me quell'LP ricorda troppo la giovinezza...bello bello....sia the Wall che Wish you Were here...


...ma a me ricorda una carissima amica morta a 17 anni...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,_
> _blue skies from pain. _
> _Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail? A smile from a veil? _
> _Do you think you can tell?_
> ...


 
Bellissima.... non ci sono altre parole.... musica e parole... tutto.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no io proprio non ce la faccio... Mi mettono angoscia...



AAArrrrggg, i Pink ti mettono angoscia.....orrore!! Pentiti  eretica   

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Per me sono il non plus ultra


----------



## Rebecca (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,_
> _blue skies from pain. _
> _Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail? A smile from a veil? _
> _Do you think you can tell?_
> ...


Sì, allora, l'inferno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 inizia con "nel mezzo del cammini di nostra vita", il paradiso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con "la gloria di colui che tutto move"


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> AAArrrrggg, i Pink ti mettono angoscia.....orrore!! Pentiti eretica
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   lo so lo so... ripeto riconosco il genio ma proprio non mi vanno. Non riesco ad ascoltarli... E non mi pento!!!!

Finirò al rogo?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> lo so lo so... ripeto riconosco il genio ma proprio non mi vanno. Non riesco ad ascoltarli... E non mi pento!!!!
> 
> Finirò al rogo?




Niente roghi.....la santa inquisizione oggi ha concesso l'amnistia.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Niente roghi.....la santa inquisizione oggi ha concesso l'amnistia.
































   merci merci...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> merci merci...





Raddoppio


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Febbraio 2008)

*la mia canzone preferita*



moltimodi ha detto:


> _So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,_
> _blue skies from pain. _
> _Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail? A smile from a veil? _
> _Do you think you can tell?_
> ...


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic


----------



## Verena67 (29 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...ma a me ricorda una carissima amica morta a 17 anni...


 
Ehhh 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Maro' 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Febbraio 2008)

*Shine on you crazy diamonds*

..e questa?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ&feature=related


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ehhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, io avevo circa 19 anni...la notte prima che morisse siam stati fino alle due a casa sua ad ascoltarli...in particolare proprio The wall che ci piaceva tantissimo...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,_
> _blue skies from pain. _
> _Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail? A smile from a veil? _
> _Do you think you can tell?_
> ...


 
ohi ohi..MM...quanto è bella...grazie....

buona notte, buona notte a tutti...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Marzo 2008)

Qualcuno se la ricorda SUMMER 68? 






  è quasi preistoria, ma per me è "na favola"


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Marzo 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Qualcuno se la ricorda SUMMER 68?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assolutamente sì. anche se per me animals rimane il massimo e pigs è la perfezione. senti che musicalità...
http://www.youtube.com/v/iNa551dR6Rc


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> assolutamente sì. anche se per me animals rimane il massimo e pigs è la perfezione. senti che musicalità...
> http://www.youtube.com/v/iNa551dR6Rc



Ho il 33 giri ed anche il cd, splendido......a dir la verità di alcuni 33 dei pink, deep purple e santana ho anche il cd, insomma ho raddoppiato per potermeli ascoltare anche in macchina.... che dici sarò un po fissato ?


----------

